# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Νέος iMac (2019)

## Mind Deception

Και πάνω στο χρονικό διάστημα που λες να επενδύσεις σε έναν νέο iMac ύστερα από δεκαετίες σε Windows.. 
οριακά πριν την παραγγελία, η Apple ανακοινώνει τα νέα της μοντέλα για το 2019  :Clap: 

Οι επεξεργαστές θα είναι 8ης και 9ης γενιάς με τελική turbo boost έως και 5.0GHz  :Cool: 
Κάρτες γραφικών Radeon Pro 500X με 4 και 8 vram αντίστοιχα
 με επίσης διαθέσιμη επιλογή το τέρας Radeon Pro Vega!

Επιτέλους κάτι από τον αμερικάνικο κολοσσό που θα αξίζει την αναμονή.

----------

